# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  چه رشته ای انتخاب کنم ؟

## ali.poorbazargan

سلام 
دوستان رشته ای که بیشترین ارتباط رو با برنامه نویسی داره مهندسی نرم افزاره ؟!
گیج شدم، خیلیا میگن ربط چندانی نداره !  :متفکر:

----------


## E_Zabihi

بله حتماً اینطور است، یعنی رشته دانشگاهی وجود ندارد که بیشتر از مهندسی نرم‌افزار با برنامه‌نویسی مرتبط باشد.
الیته متاسفانه برخی انتظار دارند در دانشگاه بجای مطالب تئوری به مطالب عملی و ساده‌ای که در کلاسهای آموزشکده‌ها نیز بطور کامل آموزش داده‌ می‌شوند، پرداخته شود که این به معنای پائین آوردن ارزش دانشگاه است. 
همچنین رشته مهندسی نرم‌افزار بیشترین واحد دروس ریاضی را در بین رشته‌های مهندسی دارد که به نظر بنده کاملاً ضروری است.

----------


## soroushp

> همچنین رشته مهندسی نرم‌افزار بیشترین واحد دروس ریاضی را در بین رشته‌های مهندسی دارد


اگر وقت کردی دروس رشته برق رو یه نگاهی بنداز - ما  کامپیوتری ها فقط ریاضی گسسته خوندیم و دیگر هیچ .

----------


## zeinab-es'haghi

در بین رشته های دانشگاهی ، مهندسی نرم افزار از همه بیشتر با برنامه نویسی مرتبطه . اما برای بازار کار و شغل آینده باید خودتون دست به کار بشید و تجربه کسب کنید.فقط با تمرین زیاد میشه موفق شد!

----------


## l4dl4d

دوست عزیز خودتون شروع کنید و زیاد به دانشگاه متکی نباشید که اکثرا مطالب تئوری رو میگن
ولی مهندسی نرم افزار خوبه ولی خودتون دست به کار نشین هیچی یاد نمیگیرید

----------

